

IBM's "Watson" goes from 'Jeopardy' to medical school - shawnee_
http://inventorspot.com/articles/watson_goes_jeopardy_medical_school

======
rawsyntax
Despite the misleading title, Watson is not going to medical school. He's
being fed medical information for 2 years to train him.

